# Audia by Clarion AFX-150 identification



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess I know exactly what it is. It's just that google doesn't help me find more specs or anything about it. Circuit board is labeled as Clarion. Heatsink is black and says 75 + 75 watts rms. There is no external blade fuse, internally there are two glass tube fuses.
The wires come out of the amp, no screw down barrier terminals. White and Black 12 gauge for power, and a 9 pin (only 5 populated) black connector. One is remote power I'd assume. Manufactured in late 80's if I remember one of the stickers.

Just trying to look for any more information.

Brand: Audia
Model: AFX-150


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pics? As I'd love to see it, own it actually. 

From what I know about Clarion,
75x2 @ 4 ohms
THD .08%

You are correct on the pins. 2 are signal for left, 2 are signal for right and 1 for remote.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll try to get some pictures of it tonight. There are 4 push-in cross-over buttons. It's difficult to decipher but it seems as if either the right channel or the left channel can either be low pass, or high pass, but not full range. Does that seem right to you?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never heard of that.

Audia, from what I've gathered over the years, is Clarions higher line in the 80s. In the 90s it switched to Pro Audio.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Well that's good news!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I managed to find that it was manufactured from 1983-1989.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are the pictures. Some of the transistors were cracked it would seem by over tightening of the aluminum bars holding them on the heatsink.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you ever want to sell it, hit me up first. That's a nice amp. I am puzzled about the xover.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

You'll be the first to know. Do you happen to know what size blade fuse I would use with this? I can't imagine those small glass fuses would protect it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I would think that a 25A would be fine for this amo, but then again we fuse to protect the wire. Either way, a 25A would do.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

After thinking about it, the xover I would have to believe that the left button is for hi or low pass and that the right button would be xover on or off.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You can tell it was made by PPI/Orion.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought one was On/Off as well, but you think they could have marked it more clear than that. Guess I'll find out when I hook it up. I haven't fired it up yet, on visual inspection, the blue axial cap is leaking out the lead. I thought we had some of those in the lab at work, but we don't. Might have to place a digi-key order.
AtomichTech, why do you think it was made by PPI/Orion?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

adambriner said:


> why do you think it was made by PPI/Orion?


X2, Clarion didn't outsource for their amps. They made them all themselves. Hell, they even built amps for Mcintosh in their KY plant and applied some of Macs tech into their own. 

Don't get me wrong though, it is quite possible that PPI did.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Everything about it.

RCA jacks,pushbutton switches,2n6487 outputs,diodes labeled CR and extended from the board,the big blue horizontal cap,the transistor clamp rails,heat sink design.end plates and the big black Orion plug.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The heat sink looks a lot like the Pro mos series.

If you look on amp guts the PPI-70 even has the notch cut out of hold down rail for the thermal sensor.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

So then, is this amp bridgeable? Is it 2-ohm stereo stable? Mono-Stable? Sounds like this amp is actually a pretty good deal. I bought it at a thrift store for $4.06.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone have any idea if/how you bridge an amp that doesn't actually tell you how to hook it up?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't believe those/these amps are bridgeable. *IF* they are, L+/R-. I wouldn't.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I'll have to use this one on the front stage. I was hoping to bridge it and use it on a 250W subwoofer. Although the sub is kind of over powering with a 35w Sony amp bridged anyway. Using the Audia on the front components sounded so much better than my 4 channel clarion bridged to 2 channels.

I wonder if this amp is actually two 75 watt mono amps packaged together. There are separate gain controls for the right channel and the left channel.

Also, you were right about the crossover buttons. One is for High Pass/Low Pass, the other is for On/Off.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

No problems, just take good care of it and come to me first, please!, if you ever decide to sell it.


----------

